# Where can you find a "Diesel" car magent?



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Placed an order for 335d for ED so on track to be part of the Diesel family...

Interested in buying a diesel car magnet for 2 reasons:
(1) Reminder to myself and whoever fill my tank it is a diesel car
(2) "Promotional" campaign of diesel cars

Thanks in advance.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard!

I don't understand what you mean by "car magnet"


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Thanks for your reply. Like refrigerator magnets, I am looking for a magnetic or adhesive decal that can be placed on top of the gas tank lid stating "diesel". Thanks


----------



## SamToast (Mar 22, 2008)

It does a pretty good job of reminding you when the fuel flap is open. Moreover, it is physically impossible to insert a gasoline nozzle in there.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Thanks. That helps. I should have tested diesel fill during my test drive


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I see no reason to supplement the OEM labeling.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

(hmm, the iPhone app allows uploading no more that one image per post)


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Unless you were intending to put a diesel lable on the exterior of the flap?


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Thanks, Jeff. These pics helped. Without the knowledge of what are underneath the lid, I was indeed thinking of a magnet to be placed on the exterior  Even at this point, I would not mind a sticker something like "I am a diesel driver". Thanks again. Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

bing330i said:


> (2) "Promotional" campaign of diesel cars


If you do a google on "diesel decal" you'll find lots of choices for letting people know it's a diesel.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

I wanted the diesel to be more in your face so I did this!

HS


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

HoustonScott said:


> I wanted the diesel to be more in your face so I did this!
> 
> HS


Looks nice:thumbup:


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

autoJeff said:


> I see no reason to supplement the OEM labeling.












That's interesting - I just filled the tank yesterday and I don't recall seeing that yellow label inside my fuel filler door. :dunno: I'll have to take a look.

Back on topic: I've decided that I like being 'stealthy' about my car - when friends don't know it is a diesel I can surprise them while they are riding in it. 

People on the freeway who don't know anything about clean diesel are likely to look down their nose at any car with a diesel label. I can do without that!

I have gotten intense scrutiny from folks on the freeway who see the "d" on the trunk lid - they typically are driving high-end cars (especially BMWs) so I assume they know about the 335d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have seen a few TDI folks with something along this on their rear glass:

http://www.amazon.com/Diesel-Inside-Vinyl-Graphic-Sticker/dp/B002RV7CPQ


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I have seen a few TDI folks with something along this on their rear glass:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Diesel-Inside-Vinyl-Graphic-Sticker/dp/B002RV7CPQ


thanks for pointing out. I am getting on of those or may be I could print it on my printer


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The thought keeps crossing my mind to order some but if I buy anything it will first be a license plate cover since I have none.


----------

